

Rental car keys are too bulky - probolsky
http://adamprobolsky.com/rental-car-keys-are-too-bulky/

======
jason_wang
Very interesting to find someone else who is also perplexed by the double
keys. I've thought about this as well and I arrived at a different conclusion.
My guess is car rental companies give you two keys in case one doesn't work.
Maybe one fob is out of battery or one of the keys doesn't work. Having a hot
stand-by is much cheaper than having to rescue you from a distant location.

------
icodestuff
Huh. I can't remember the last time I didn't get either one key, or the second
key was a valet key. That's _quite_ a nitpick.

------
evilrevolution
Wow, <i>this</i> is a trivial first world problem.

~~~
probolsky
Yes evil...we live in a first-world country, for now.

